
Show HN: Magic – Easiest way to add passwordless authentication to your app - Elesant
https://magic.link/
======
taimaushu
Hey David from the Magic team here. Magic is a Javascript SDK that lets you
add passwordless authentication to your app with a few lines of code. I'm here
to help answer any questions!

~~~
peterkos
Hi David! As an iOS dev I can't wait to try this out on mobile. Although until
then I have a noob question: I've noticed some services that offer similar
email button sign ins, but the emails were delayed: sometimes by a few
minutes, other times by a few hours. If you can comment on it, what are some
ways that Magic works to optimize that delay between button and email trigger?
Thanks!

~~~
taimaushu
hey peterkos, great question! We ensure reliable delivery times through a
variety of strategies:

1\. We strive to maintain a good email domain reputation which is a huge
factor for email deliverability and speed

2\. We pick our email service provider carefully. Current we use Postmark
which carters towards transactional emails and has the fastest delivery time
to all inboxes.

3\. We have redundancy mechanisms in place that allows us to switch between
email providers (SendGrid and MailGun) on demand.

Hope that answers your question!

~~~
peterkos
Thanks, it does!

